# De Rosa Nuovo Classico?



## steppkin

Does anyone know anything about the Nuovo Classico. I am looking at purchasing a used one, but I don't know much about De Rosa bikes. It has all Campy components. I would love some advice! Thanks.


----------



## zmudshark

I looked at a used one recently. The tubing is TSX. To me, not a big enough step from SLX, and the seller wanted too much for it. I'm sure they are typical De Rosa, but I'm holding out for a Primato or Neo Primato. I already have a Professional, and don't think the Neo Classico would be much of an improvement, if any.


----------



## evilbeaver

*Is this a good deal?*

I've been looking for a steel bike with fairly relaxed angles and came across this today:

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/796717844.html

This almost seems to good to be true (other than the fact that it's DA, 8 spd at that...and I run campy 10 on all of my bikes). Any thoughts?


----------



## zmudshark

Nice bike,a bit high priced, offer him $850, IMO.

PS-- I'm a cheap Bustard


----------



## evilbeaver

Great, thanks! I was wondering.


----------



## zmudshark

evilbeaver said:


> Great, thanks! I was wondering.


What, whether it was a bargain, or whether I am a cheap bustard?

ZMud


----------

